# 1st day of deer gun season



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

whoo hooo who's ready? who's syked up? me me me. I am ready. rain and all. calling 90% chance in my area.

I drove through AEP area camping and it was packed as expected but I still saw several open camping spots.

Good luck to all. Be safe!

connie


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Gonna hit the hay now, probably wont be able to sleep, heading to 3-tags land before 7AM.
Looks like flu bug weather tomorrow, hope those who needed shots are all set.
Good luck everyone.
...


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

got my flu shot but go read my post "life stinks." good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Woodysoutdoors, I read your post. At least you will be able to get out Tuesday. So all is not as bad as seems. I think things happen for a reason. Maybe because you going to get a bigger buck than your hubby. :!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the 1st year since I was9 years old that I'm not deer hunting. I lost that hunting desire this year (didn't even buy a license). 

Be safe out there guys.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i am with you h20 1st time in 8 years i have missed oppening day man work and school suck

i dident even buy a tag this year


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

my husband worked a 10 hr shift, got in early this morning form work and decided he was too tired and it was too wet to go out. I have only been with him for 2-3 yrs but he has hunted 4-ever and this is the 1st time he has ever missed the 1st day of deer gun season. He's opted to wait and go out with me tomorrow.

you're right things happen for a reason. we prob would have ended up sick.

so instead he'll sleep and I'll take my girls and my mom to the movies. we want to see fred claus.

I have yet to get any deer. perhaps this will be my year. last year there was an buck I saw..could not get a shot on so I tapped hubby's arm and he shot it. This is my year. I won't let him get my deer this time lol!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i WAS psyched to go until i sat out in a steady rain for 3 hours this morning and didnt even hear anyone shoot close to where i was hunting. I didnt see anything and was soaked clear through to my long johns by 10 am !!  Hopefully Tuesday the weather is better !!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Spent 5 hours in rain this AM. Nada.
Last couple of years I heard hundreds of shots opening day, Richland County.
This AM, about 10 or so.
...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm only looking to fill an antlerless tag since I got lucky in archery. I spent 3.5 hours out in that crap this morning and saw a few squirrels. Heard a dozen or so shots including one moron who shot at 7:01 a.m. - I was still walking in to the woods with a flashlight. There was so much fog down in Tusc. Cty there was no way that guy could see what might have been behind whatever it was he took a shot at. I could only see about 20 feet in front of me at the time.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Got myself one today, just wore waterproof gear and it wasn't to bad. Honestly it beat last year! Rather be bundled up and cold, than bundled up and sweating my butt off!!

The deer I shot was the only one I saw this morning, althought I wasn't much in the mood for sitting around and waiting on anything else. Pretty sure tomorrow will be a much much better day. The only reason I sat it out today was because I'de never taken a deer with a gun - I'de much rather bow hunt personally. No pressure and up close and personal with the deer make for much more exciting hunts.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was out in the rain today also.....i only saw a few nice does but not close enough to take a shot im headed out tomorrow ill be out about 7am but was wondering what ya'll think about using calls and what call should i use?thanks and good luck tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

thank god for the rain got me off early and out in the woods about 1pm and shot a doe at 4 !!! not bad. i dont mind the rain much. it was easy to be quiet when walking, heading back out tommarow i hope! good luck to ya all!!!!!!:!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My hunting buddy's gave me so much crap this weekend because I couldn't get off today to hunt. I guess I got the last laugh since they got no deer and no shots today. I was dry and they were wet...HA! I'll be out in the woods Friday thru Sunday hoping to get a buck.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I drove 2 hours away just to wet today. I did manage to bump 2 does. So I wasn't completely skunked. But man was I soaked to the bone. Looking at tomorrows weather, eeks 20-30+mph winds. They will be sitting tight. I think I'll sleep in and see how it turns out and maybe head out in the afternoon.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hope the weather is terrible until Friday. I can't get out until them. The worse the weather is, the better the hunting will be for me this weekend. I'm hoping a bunch of people will be in the woods to push the deer around this weekend.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> Hope the weather is terrible until Friday. I can't get out until them. The worse the weather is, the better the hunting will be for me this weekend. I'm hoping a bunch of people will be in the woods to push the deer around this weekend.


No way. I can't go this weekend. I'm babysitting while the Wife plays GI Jane on her drill weekend. Yes my wife wears combat boots. Good luck to all when ever you can make it out.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Sounds like we all had a fun day. BTW don't waste your money on the movie fred claus..it is not a good movie.

I'll wait till morning see what the weather is and decide for sure what to do. Husband puts in another long shift..he may be tired. Can't even get into the woods till after 9am so not sure it will be worth the trip out.

I did secure a sitter and a back up sitter lol for sat. Thurs and fri is a go but again not till after 9am and have only till 3pm. Not the best deer hunting hours.

can't go sunday. all day xmas party in columbus for the kids.

I personally prefer using my crossbow vs gun but then again I've not gotten a deer with either. 

Good luck to everyone and please report back..I'd love to see pics if anyone has any of the deer they got this week.
connie


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

At least you all can hunt, I was suppose to get my cast off and had a whole trip planned for Southern Ohio and when I went to the doc he said I got 6 more weeks because the bone move or rebroke. 

I was thinking about still going but decided that the hills down there would kill me. Especially if they were this wet. Still thinking about going up here but don't see it being too successful with crutches and rain. 

Unless one of you have a good private spot around Lorain County that I can go on. . I guess on private land I can drive up and pretty much hunt out of the car (depending on who you talk to at the DNR) but I'll still get out and set up a lawn chair, an umbrella doesn't sound too bad either. LOL

To the guy that asked about calls, I don't have to much experience with them but read/talked to a lot of people and they say when it's windy and/or rainy the deers lay low and the sound doesn't travel too far so your pretty much wasting your time. If you see a deer and need them to come closer this would be your best bet to use a grunt or bleat. This weather spooks the deer so you may be better off walking around and finding some thick brush to walk through to kick em up outta their beds. Some sents (urine/estrus) may do better, if not the only thing they will cover your smell up.

If you think it's too much walking AT LEAST YOU CAN WALK!  :! [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I drove 2 hours away just to wet today. I did manage to bump 2 does. So I wasn't completely skunked. But man was I soaked to the bone. Looking at tomorrows weather, eeks 20-30+mph winds. They will be sitting tight. I think I'll sleep in and see how it turns out and maybe head out in the afternoon.


just my 2 cents, but my first buck i killed was in strong winds. i was slowly walking up a mountain, to my stand, over a series of 10-20 feet rises and jumped a few does when i was close to the top of 1, i just stood still andafater about 20 seconds a 7 pt jumped upand looked in my direction. He should've jumped up running since my shooting is not all that great, but he stood there for a few seconds and since my gun was already up in his direction, i could'nt miss at only about 10 yards. Oh, morale of the story is that the winds can confuse the deer and give a hunter an edge with wind direction and all that exra natural noise.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

John S said:


> At least you all can hunt, I was suppose to get my cast off and had a whole trip planned for Southern Ohio and when I went to the doc he said I got 6 more weeks because the bone move or rebroke.
> 
> I was thinking about still going but decided that the hills down there would kill me. Especially if they were this wet. Still thinking about going up here but don't see it being too successful with crutches and rain.
> 
> ...




John, I know a few spots that are not real hard to get to to hunt. Can't say you'd get a deer but with the help of a fellow hunter or two we could get you to the spot. I'm in morgan county area though..is there a specic county you were looking at?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

NITRO-RIDER said:


> just my 2 cents, but my first buck i killed was in strong winds. i was slowly walking up a mountain, to my stand, over a series of 10-20 feet rises and jumped a few does when i was close to the top of 1, i just stood still andafater about 20 seconds a 7 pt jumped upand looked in my direction. He should've jumped up running since my shooting is not all that great, but he stood there for a few seconds and since my gun was already up in his direction, i could'nt miss at only about 10 yards. Oh, morale of the story is that the winds can confuse the deer and give a hunter an edge with wind direction and all that exra natural noise.


Nitro, I never said that deer couldn't be killed in a windy situation. I just said that they will be sitting "tight". I personally do not like jump shooting deer. I think it results in a lot of wounded deer. That is why I did not shoot at the 2 I jumped yesterday. I am a better hunter than that. I was trying to drive and jump some deer for my buddy. The 2 does walked 30 yards in front of him and he passed. I already have 3 deer in the freezer so it is not like I am desperate for more. Good luck


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have hunted many, many opening days and have had nearly every imaginable weather condition but today is tops on the wetness scale. I sat out for all but about an hour midday for lunch and it rained where I was from right before shooting light until after I came in...except for about a 30 minute teaser around 3:00. I got a little bit wet in the morning because I didn't wear my best rain parka figuring it wouldn't be an all-day rain. The afternoon was dry in for me but the deer didn't want to move. I saw zero deer move while in my stand and only saw 5 total, all does. I kept telling myself that I should just call it quits and go to work and take a day later in the week but my stubbornness got the best of me. Fortunately it was not cold throughout the day. I really don't mind sitting in the rain like that with the proper rain gear. I find it relaxing. But a few deer moving would have been better. For the first time on my place in the 17 years there I saw no hunters on the bordering properties. I heard some shots with a handful what I would call close. I would suspect that the opening day numbers will be quite low but it probably won't affect the harvest much overall as folks will still get their opportunities later in the week/season.

Be safe out there the rest of the week everyone!


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodsyoutdoors, THANK YOUR VERY MUCH FOR THE OFFER! I was looking for a place just around here (Lorain County) or the surrounding counties. I had it planned to go to Coshocton/Muskingum but don't want to spend all the money for gas, food, place to stay, ect.. and just be able to limp 10 feet in the woods and probably re-break my leg. 

I do appreciate it though! Good Luck and hope you get a trophy!:! 

P.S.- Just to make sure if I did take you up on the offer there are no guarentees that I will shoot a :! ?  Jk


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

yeah I'm clear down in morgan county. I am going out again thrus and friday time and If I don't see a thing or get anything by sat I am heading back to my fav spot in muskingum county. 

was out for a few hrs today and nothing! Did not hear or see a thing. There were 3 of us. My brother had spooked one earlier that mroning prior to us getting there. that was it. he already got his buck earlier this year with a bow. He was kind enough to go along and help us. I mean he could shoot a doe if he wanted but he said he'd give us the chance 1st. 

He rents 29 acreas. Was nice of hime to let us hunt it. It is backed by wayne national forest. I was hoping someone would spook some from there to us.

We did hear several shots this morning.

My brother has a blazer and there is a a path to drive it into the woods. However, we chose to walk it. He did offer to go get it to get me back out but I did well to walk back out. 

John, if you had lived closer and all we would have drove you down there.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

My two sons,myself and my brother drove the 3 hours to aep in muskingum co and spent the whole day out, with the exception of my youngest we all agreed to shoot at any decent buck we might see, needless to say my youngest and myself never saw a deer and oldest son and brother only saw seven does total,it was by far the slowest opening day I have experenced in quite sometime,didnt mind the rain all that much, just not many hunters out moving deer, we ended up canceling out hotel and heading home instead of staying and hunting today. all I can say is it sure beat being at work


----------

